# New litter, 4 Days old



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

I really lucked out with this litter! My PEW doe, Doctor Princess, had her first litter on Wednesday the 16th. I was sure she was only going to have 4-5 like her buddies did, but she ended up with 12! I will not be culling these guys down though. My doe is a wonderful mother and from day 1, all of the babies have been VERY well fed and are all growing so wonderfully, even a little ahead than usual. 
She was a very timid mouse, but friendly, and now she seems even happy to see me looking at her babies and picking her up in praise. 
Nutritionally, I have been helping her out 2x as much as usually (bc my last does had very small litters and I gave them the standard help).

Anyway, I am so curious as to what these babies will be! 
Mom is a PEW. I have no clue as to what her genetics really are, but she is gorgeous! Nice thick tail, big ears, and rather heavy (so im thinking she could have some brindle)
Dad is a Satin broken blue. He has some awesome genes in him too! He also carries Recessive Yellow, so that's exciting 

Can't wait to see these bubs fur up! 

Will post pictures soon when I figure out the sec of the lot.


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Awww, that sounds so exciting! My little doe just had her 2nd litter (1st litter with us) and gave birth to 11-12 babies (we can't get an accurate count just yet as they wriggle about all over the place!). It's very exciting.  They are currently a day old. We have yet to find out who the troublemakers are.  I hope you have a great time with your new litter! Yellow sounds like an adorable colour. I have champagne coloured mice and a couple of blacks and whites, as well as a brown and white. I like a bit of variety!

Hope your mice do well! Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

WEll I looked all my bubs today and it seems that I have four distinct colors. I have at least two of each color! and one doe in each color! Lucky me. 
Anyway, here are my predictions based on what I can see

Black, Agouti, blue(or dove), and some unknown color that too early to tell. 
What do you think? 









I was actually hoping for some pied babies, or brindled. Oh well.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like the two ends are agouti (the yellow around the ears, blacks don't really have that), a blue, and... What color is the eyes on the yellowish one?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

They all have dark eyes. And the yellowing isn't present on the darker one. The camera just hates me haha.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The darker one looks Agouti or Burmese to me, but could be the light. If it looks Black in real life, it probably is.
The blueish one is Blue. Can't be Dove with black eyes.
The light one could be something c-diluted. Beige, maybe? Possibly Agouti-based.


----------



## HouseOfMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Marlimoo55 said:


> WEll I looked all my bubs today and it seems that I have four distinct colors. I have at least two of each color! and one doe in each color! Lucky me.


Lucky indeed! Great litter, can't wait to see progression pics!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

looking forward to seeing updated pics


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

OK THIS POST IS VERY PIC HEAVY!
I took some pics of the group and some individuals. I'll have some coloring questions about these guys. It seems I have a dark agouti and a lighter agouti. I also have some pretty blues, both standard and satin. Then I have some color I don't know of that is a tannish color that is in both satin and standard, and last, I have some really crazy light color that's also satin. She almost looks like a mouse dipped in silver bc she's super shiny and satin, and her color is just really unknown by me. So here they are, group pics, and then the individuals talked about above. 
(also should add that they were dehydrated when pics were taken, my doe decided to stuff bedding into the water bottle spout, and in turn couldn't get water for her self and the babies over night)


















LIGHTER AGOUTI









DARK AGOUTI (could this be caused by Satin???)









Tan Standard (idk what color to call this)









Tan Satin 









UNKNOWN COLOR ALL TOGETHER, Satin









Oh and I wanted to share some of my blues!








(complete with poop on her back, god. lol)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Omg I'm so jealous! I have 5 days min to wait but im just so excited to get back to breeding! Pied choc doe and white boy FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Omg I'm so jealous! I have 5 days min to wait but im just so excited to get back to breeding! Pied choc doe and white boy FINGERS CROSSED


OOH! I would be excited too! Babies are just so cute and it's really fun to find out what hidden genes can be found in the parents.


----------

